# Quick question about trich color and when to harvest



## EsC420PoT (Jul 15, 2012)

What is the the best color to harvest at of the trychomes? I think cloudy milky whit is the keen time to chop, but iv heard a lot Of my friends say amber? What do y'all think?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 15, 2012)

its a personal thing i like 25-50% amber, jmo


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 15, 2012)

What are the differences??? Thanks bro, keep em conning everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2012)

The more amber the more couch lock or stronger pain meds.


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> What are the differences??? Thanks bro, keep em conning everyone





Hve you read this?>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=amber+alert


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:, Thanks Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:, Thanks Hammy.




No problem Rose...I hve it bookmarked for easy access.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome, thanks guys


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Jul 17, 2012)

This link provides good explanation:

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4822.html


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2012)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> This link provides good explanation:
> 
> hXXp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4822.html




Bro kill the live link....they are against the rules if they lead off site.


----------

